# Keep pregnant cherries in community tank?



## krak256 (Sep 6, 2007)

I was thinking whether it would be best to keep my pregnant cherries in the community tank and just let nature make its course or should I keep them in a breeder box?

any suggestions?


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

depends on what ur comunity fish are. chances are that they will eat ur babies. however, putting them in a breeder box may not be such a good idea. 

if u have another tank that has been established with no other fishes, then that would be best.

if theres lots of plant cover then it doesn't matter much since most will live.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If your tank is heavily planted with plenty of hiding places, some babies will survive. If you want to have a higher survival rate, then set up a breeder tank just for them.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Odds are most of the babies will end up in the filter. If you have a HOB they'll be toast. If you have a canister they'll live happily in there.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a 20g long el natural.
Lots of plants, just light and heater.
4 - glow-light tetras
~10 RCS
2 C. Puer

I think I have some new shrimp. Look like mid adult size.
Don't know if the shrimplets are being eaten or the shrimp need to mature more.
Some of the females are getting real red.
They've been in the tank since October.

I've been adding crush CaCO3 (eggshells )
Slowly bringing up the KH and GH. Putting in 1/8 teaspoon a day.
Wonder if the added calcium is make the shrimp happier and thus more red.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

newbie314 said:


> I have a 20g long el natural.
> Lots of plants, just light and heater.
> 4 - glow-light tetras
> ~10 RCS
> ...


I wouldnt worry about slowly raising the hardness of the water, I have NEVER had any issues with just dumping in a handful or two of crushed coral to any of my tanks, the closest issue I have ever had was when I dumped in the coral and the fish decided to hide for a few hours.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

NoSvOrAx said:


> Odds are most of the babies will end up in the filter. If you have a HOB they'll be toast. If you have a canister they'll live happily in there.


I've never had a canister but don't they have a pump where critter that would get chopped up?


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

On a canister filter the pump is after the filter media. The shrimp won't make it through the fine mechanical filtration on top. HOBs have the pump first.


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

no need to take out the preganent cherry shrimps, babies will hide in the plant, even some might be caught by fishes, others will survive.


----------

